
(Pre Launch Discussion) Earn While You Learn - akanand
SkilBucks is the first family focused ecosystem that enables teenagers to earn money and encourage them to learn something new.
======
akanand
For the teenagers

Earn while your learn - as simple as that

For Parents

No more running behind children. Inspire your child to learn.

Sign Up for beta product at [https://skilbucks.com](https://skilbucks.com)

Like us on social media to be updated

Instagram -
[https://www.instagram.com/skilbucks/](https://www.instagram.com/skilbucks/)
Facebook -
[https://www.facebook.com/SkilBucks-107820084348034](https://www.facebook.com/SkilBucks-107820084348034)

